# Durable cheap air compressor?



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Anyone know where to get a durable air compressor smaller in size for 50$ or less that will inflate tires and not burn up a compressor ring? An air tank is around 30$. I purchased a 8-9$ tire inflator from ebay in 2019 used it for the first time this year out of the cars 12v dc port and it died or started to seize up around 28psi on one tire. Let it cool off and still functions or moves slower then half speed. After contacting the ebay seller doesnt have them listed anymore and said it had been too long. Harbor freight has the small little tire inflator too but i doubt they're durable. I had to take back a 15$ grinder after the first time using it after the on/off button simply broke or stopped functioning. I have a campbell hausfeld hot dog compressor a friend gave me 3 gallon 110psi inflation that worked and would air up tires just around 80-100psi but would get hot and not turn on untill it cooled off. Recently it only goes to 40 psi now and takes a long time to build up that psi. What other brands are there and smaller in size mainly for tire inflation? And any idea on this everstart jumpstarter/tire inflator. I usually have to jumpstart the riding mower by motor vehicle every couple months which isnt an issue and sometimes automobiles. Just curious how durable walmarts everstart jumpstarter or is there something better for the price range? EVERSTART 750 Amp Jump Starter w/120 PSI Digital Compressor, Heavy Duty Clamps w/Reverse Polarity Alarm - Walmart.com - Walmart.com


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The real compressor like the blue one would be better but some of those good brands like that don't make little ones but lease their name to junk from China and don't stand behind the product.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would buy this one for about $75 down there. 
Porter-Cable 6 Gal. 150 PSI Portable Electric Pancake Air Compressor-C2002 - The Home Depot


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

Durable and cheap don't go together.
The tire inflators are not designed for constant running, like for filling an air bottle. Also they are designed for a minimal total hours of operation, like 50 hours.
That's why they are so cheap.
Cooling is important of course, but it would still not extend the life that much past the low design hours.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

I pulled the small tire inflator out for the first time since purchasing it and it died at 28lbs of inflating a tire that wouldnt read anything on the gauge. Different sellers have the same item it looks like with same box.


SoNic said:


> Durable and cheap don't go together.
> The tire inflators are not designed for constant running, like for filling an air bottle. Also they are designed for a minimal total hours of operation, like 50 hours.
> That's why they are so cheap.
> Cooling is important of course, but it would still not extend the life that much past the low design hours.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't know what tires you are airing up to 80-100psi, but those "cheap" compressors will not be suited to that task.
The serious off road Jeep guys seem to migrate to the Arb brand compressors to air up and down.


----------



## Hankhill11 (Nov 23, 2020)

Check out Project Farm's portable tire compressor video. If nothing else, its a well done review, but you might get some direction.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

No i meant the hot dog ch compressor may have had problems would get to 80-100 psi and shut off. Eventually it later on got to 40 psi.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Durable and cheap are words that should never be used together.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I use a ryobi one 18v for the small jobs (small tires) but something that takes 100 lbs is definitely a job for my big oil lubed 60 gallon 240v standing tank compressor in the garage that kicks off at 140. Probably have that for 35 yrs. Oil lubed last long. Even the small on is more than $50 with the battery. Below $100 are just toys and poor imitations.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

you bet what i was just curious it is mainly used for inflating tires. A friend gave me the 3 gallon ch compressor. It may have been in bad shape when i got it noticed it would go to 80-100 psi and maybe overheat and shut off. After cooling off would restart fine after 30-40 tire inflations it will only build 40 psi no matter how long its plugged in for. The main issue was this ebay tire inflator thats everywhere for 20$ or so i purchased the same one for 9$ i believe it was after inflating one tire to 28 psi out the cars dc 12 volt plug it started to bog down. The same seller doesnt have it listed but i seen it at other stores same box and compressor at a higher price.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> I would buy this one for about $75 down there.
> Porter-Cable 6 Gal. 150 PSI Portable Electric Pancake Air Compressor-C2002 - The Home Depot


Thats listed at $129 at my local HD but yes a nice little unit. And Porter Cable a respected brand.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Justwayne said:


> you bet what i was just curious it is mainly used for inflating tires. A friend gave me the 3 gallon ch compressor. It may have been in bad shape when i got it noticed it would go to 80-100 psi and maybe overheat and shut off. After cooling off would restart fine after 30-40 tire inflations it will only build 40 psi no matter how long its plugged in for. The main issue was this ebay tire inflator thats everywhere for 20$ or so i purchased the same one for 9$ i believe it was after inflating one tire to 28 psi out the cars dc 12 volt plug it started to bog down. The same seller doesnt have it listed but i seen it at other stores same box and compressor at a higher price.



sorry what i meant was the ch compressor would get to 80-100 psi and shut off. The tires only 35 psi is whats needed.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

turbo4 said:


> Thats listed at $129 at my local HD but yes a nice little unit. And Porter Cable a respected brand.


that $99 was in Canada which should be about 75 -80 in US dollars. ??


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> that $99 was in Canada which should be about 75 -80 in US dollars. ??


My local store








Porter-Cable 6 Gal. 150 PSI Portable Electric Pancake Air Compressor C2002 - The Home Depot


The Porter-Cable C2002 150 PSI, 6 Gal. Oil-Free Pancake Compressor is ideal to support multiple trim finishing nailers, small framing/roofing jobs and all general inflation, blowing and smaller SCFM air



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

turbo4 said:


> My local store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is just sending you to the closest store to you, when I click your link I get back to the same Canadian store.
i took a screen shot but don't know what to do with it.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

turbo4 said:


> Oil lubed last long.


Personally that's the only type I'd own. My 60 gallon air compressor is close to 30 yrs old, my portable 11 gallon compressor is close to 40 yrs old - both work great. Also oil lubed compressors tend to be a lot quieter [still noisy]


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> It is just sending you to the closest store to you, when I click your link I get back to the same Canadian store.
> i took a screen shot but don't know what to do with it.


Just have to take my word for it. $129 Still a good buy.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Its a wonder the US dollar is supposedly worth more than the Canadian dollar since were printing down here like there is no tomorrow. Probably should be reversed with US dollar worth 80C Canadian.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

SoNic said:


> Durable and cheap don't go together.


And never did, see "the project triangle."

I got a $100 unit from Grainger and it tells you the duty cycle if you want it to last.
It looks like it has a 3" spotlight but puts out only a little light.
Most vehicle ports only promise 10A and this exceeds that so I go directly to the battery.

I got a unit from Wal and I had to salvage parts from it after a very short time. The compressor/jump start things should cost around $300.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am thinking of picking up one of these for my portable and remote needs... not excatly "cheap", but should be durable.

Makita 2.6 Gal. 2 HP Portable Electrical Hot Dog Air Compressor-MAC700 - The Home Depot


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

raylo32 said:


> I am thinking of picking up one of these for my portable and remote needs... not excatly "cheap", but should be durable.
> 
> Makita 2.6 Gal. 2 HP Portable Electrical Hot Dog Air Compressor-MAC700 - The Home Depot


It gets good reviews in general. As long as you can exchange it if you get a lemon. At least its oil lubed.


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 31, 2021)

A few years back my C/H twin tank pressure switch broke. The rest of the compressor worked well but the switch had to be ordered and I needed a compressor on the job NOW. I went to Menard's and bought a Fini compact 110v compressor and IIRC the cost was right around $100. It is/was so handy that it became my compressor of choice for light use (brad nailer, finish nailer, stapler) It is much easier to carry into homes and up stairs. I have since retired but it still gets used by me as well as the kids who borrow tools from time to time. 
I fixed the C/H and it is still chugging along and is under my workbench in the back of my garage. In between I bought a Rigid twin tank and that one is on a rolling stand so I can move it around the front part of the garage for automotive projects.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

So how much of a compressor do you need to drive nails for farm fence rails? I assume it'd have to be something substantial like a framing nailer. I know this depends somewhat on the quality of the tool. But in general? And not overly worried about speed.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Nail guns don't require a lot of compressor because you aren't shooting the nails rapid fire. Most air compressors will do fine with nail guns assuming you aren't doing production work.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

12V ports on cars are indeed limited by fuses. That's why the LiPo powered compressors can have more power.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Buy this. Works great! RYOBI ONE+ 18V Lithium-Ion Cordless Power Inflator Kit with 1.5 Ah Battery and 18V Charger-P737DKN - The Home Depot


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

That Guy said:


> Buy this. Works great! RYOBI ONE+ 18V Lithium-Ion Cordless Power Inflator Kit with 1.5 Ah Battery and 18V Charger-P737DKN - The Home Depot


I have that one and it does work good however the hose gets very hot with extended use on big tires. Have to let it cool off.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Justwayne said:


> Anyone know where to get a durable air compressor smaller in size for 50$ or less that will inflate tires and not burn up a compressor ring? An air tank is around 30$. I purchased a 8-9$ tire inflator from ebay in 2019 used it for the first time this year out of the cars 12v dc port and it died or started to seize up around 28psi on one tire. Let it cool off and still functions or moves slower then half speed. After contacting the ebay seller doesnt have them listed anymore and said it had been too long. Harbor freight has the small little tire inflator too but i doubt they're durable. I had to take back a 15$ grinder after the first time using it after the on/off button simply broke or stopped functioning. I have a campbell hausfeld hot dog compressor a friend gave me 3 gallon 110psi inflation that worked and would air up tires just around 80-100psi but would get hot and not turn on untill it cooled off. Recently it only goes to 40 psi now and takes a long time to build up that psi. What other brands are there and smaller in size mainly for tire inflation? And any idea on this everstart jumpstarter/tire inflator. I usually have to jumpstart the riding mower by motor vehicle every couple months which isnt an issue and sometimes automobiles. Just curious how durable walmarts everstart jumpstarter or is there something better for the price range? EVERSTART 750 Amp Jump Starter w/120 PSI Digital Compressor, Heavy Duty Clamps w/Reverse Polarity Alarm - Walmart.com - Walmart.com


Durable & Cheap. Really. Please let us know if you are successful on finding that combination. Do you know why you can't find durable & cheap? It's like trying to change the chemistry of why water & oil will not mix. My wife I I fight over this all the time. She doesn't get it either.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

I really need a tire inflator i find myself having to air up 2-3 tires a month and stopping by the local tire shop when they're low gets tiring and the gas stations air is 1.50$ pretty expensive. Anyone know if this will work i also need a jumpstarter for my car batteries and i always jumpstart my riding mower 4-5 times a year before cutting the grass as the 1 year walmart battery usually dies kind of expensive. Any thought on this and is it enough to jumpstart a car, the amps EVERSTART 750 Amp Jump Starter w/120 PSI Digital Compressor, Heavy Duty Clamps w/Reverse Polarity Alarm - Walmart.com - Walmart.com Also by description can you tell if its a charged type of product that you can carry in your car or does it require an extension cord? Hard for me to tell from the description. Im thinking which is best of these of the two hypertough and husky tire inflators. Ones portable and ones not. The hypertough for 30$ has 1 year warranty. Also it looks like you can purchase the 2 or 3 year protection plan for 4-6$ on the jumpstarter/compressor which is nice.

Hyper Tough 120 Volt Tire and Multipurpose Inflator - Walmart.com - Walmart.com
Hyper Tough DC 12V Heavy-Duty Direct Drive Tire Inflator with Detachable Light, Black - Walmart.com - Walmart.com
Amazon.com : Husky HY120 120-Volt Inflator : Sports & Outdoors
EVERSTART 750 Amp Jump Starter w/120 PSI Digital Compressor, Heavy Duty Clamps w/Reverse Polarity Alarm - Walmart.com - Walmart.com

Which of these is the best option? Also does anyone know if the amazon husky has any type of manufacturer warranty? I have amazon gift card is why i ask.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Justwayne said:


> I really need a tire inflator i find myself having to air up 2-3 tires a month and stopping by the local tire shop when they're low gets tiring and the gas stations air is 1.50$ pretty expensive. Anyone know if this will work i also need a jumpstarter for my car batteries and i always jumpstart my riding mower 4-5 times a year before cutting the grass as the 1 year walmart battery usually dies kind of expensive. Any thought on this and is it enough to jumpstart a car, the amps EVERSTART 750 Amp Jump Starter w/120 PSI Digital Compressor, Heavy Duty Clamps w/Reverse Polarity Alarm - Walmart.com - Walmart.com


Sooooo many bad reviews. The cheap ones can barely fill up a bicycle tire or a beach ball. Get a good one and dont look back.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

turbo4 said:


> Sooooo many bad reviews. The cheap ones can barely fill up a bicycle tire or a beach ball. Get a good one and dont look back.


What y'all think about this for 16$ and 2$ allstate 2 year protection plan from home Depot? Pro-Lift 12-Volt Maximum 260 PSI Compact Tire Inflator Metal Gauge with 3-Inflator Adapters-W-1802 - The Home Depot

Also Walmart has a hypertough 30$ inflator with one year warranty or 3 gallon hot dog compressor hypertough for 58$ where you can purchase the protection plan for a few extra dollars.

I need the jumpstarter package for my lawnmower there's a Stanley 58$ I believe jumpstarter/compressor but not sure about the warranty? Really need one with a warranty up to 2-3 years protection plan.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Well my friend left a DeWalt pancake compressor for me to use. Builds air real quick and has a quiet operation.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Congrats .You went right from the cheapest ones to top of the line.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Inflator HP ^, tire inflation time\/

12v systems limited to 120w/746w = 1/6 HP. Directly off the battery you might get a half HP for long enough to do the job & still not need a jump start.

Wear ear protection with some of these noisy muvva's.

"According to Say's law of markets, introduced in 1803"
"Essentially, supply follows demand." 

If there's no demand for these half HP things I think it's because the avg. DIY'er doesn't know they can have such a thing.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

The dawalt builds air within minutes you can watch the gauge go up and is much quieter then the ch 3 gallon hot dog compressor. Now on the jumpstarter or mobile inflator incase i ran into a flat on the side of the road? What brand would you go with as a 99 c5 corvette doesnt come with a spare or compartment for one. I was told to bring a tire inflator, jack and tire plugs off the shelf to do onside of the road repair

Im still looking at the everstart jumpstarter tire inflator from walmart for 40$ but have to supply your own power cord which ebay sells for 5-10$ I seen the stanley Fatmax 750amp jumostarter on amazon for 56$. Any idea which would be better of the too. Mainly used to jumpstart the riding mower and sometimes the car. Good mobile jumpstarter.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Those combination jump starters and inflators are pretty much junk. The pumps are crap and the batteries are generally just small lead acid technology. They might give you a start when brand new and fully charged... if you are lucky... but that's about it. I had one of those Stanley FatMaxes and it was just as I described above. Based on the Corvette Forum discussions I got a Viair 12v compressor to carry in my Vette, although I am still using runflat tires. As for jump starters I have had a couple of the NoCo lithium ion ones for a long time. They work great. They will push way more amps than those small lead acid starters.... AND hold their charge longer. They make many sizes but any of them would be far better than the cheapie lead acids. There are plenty of cheaper clones these days but I am not sure if they are worth taking a chance on them.

I have an older version of this compressor: Amazon.com: VIAIR 85P Portable Air Compressor , Black : Everything Else 

And this jump starter: Amazon.com: NOCO Boost HD GB70 2000 Amp 12-Volt UltraSafe Lithium Jump Starter Box, Car Battery Booster Pack, Portable Power Bank Charger, and Jumper Cables For Up To 8-Liter Gasoline and 6-Liter Diesel Engines : Automotive 



Justwayne said:


> Now on the jumpstarter or mobile inflator incase i ran into a flat on the side of the road? What brand would you go with as a 99 c5 corvette doesnt come with a spare or compartment for one. I was told to bring a tire inflator, jack and tire plugs off the shelf to do onside of the road repair
> 
> Im still looking at the everstart jumpstarter tire inflator from walmart for 40$ but have to supply your own power cord which ebay sells for 5-10$ I seen the stanley Fatmax 750amp jumostarter on amazon for 56$. Any idea which would be better of the too. Mainly used to jumpstart the riding mower and sometimes the car. Good mobile jumpstarter.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

raylo32 said:


> Those combination jump starters and inflators are pretty much junk. The pumps are crap and the batteries are generally just small lead acid technology. They might give you a start when brand new and fully charged... if you are lucky... but that's about it. I had one of those Stanley FatMaxes and it was just as I described above. Based on the Corvette Forum discussions I got a Viair 12v compressor to carry in my Vette, although I am still using runflat tires. As for jump starters I have a couple of the NoCo lithium ion ones for a long time. They work great. They will push way more amps than those small lead acid starters.... AND hold their charge longer. They make many sizes but any of them would be far better than the cheapie lead acids.


Any idea whats a good mobile jumpstarter. i had a diehard full size jumpstarter for the lawnmower but they run 150$ and a family member borrowed it now trying to find a good one thats mobile and easily fit in the trunk in case of other family members car stranded not to mention mobile inflator as well.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

See update above with links.



Justwayne said:


> Any idea whats a good mobile jumpstarter. i had a diehard full size jumpstarter for the lawnmower but they run 150$ and a family member borrowed it now trying to find a good one thats mobile and easily fit in the trunk in case of other family members car stranded not to mention mobile inflator as well.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have had this tire inflator for over 15 yrs, car tires, trailer, mowers. I like that it's battery operated as I hate dealing with wires going around any type of vehicle.









Amazon.com: Campbell Hausfeld 12 Volt Inflator, Rechargeable, Compressor for Tire Inflation (CC2300) : Automotive


Buy Campbell Hausfeld 12 Volt Inflator, Rechargeable, Compressor for Tire Inflation (CC2300): Air Compressors & Inflators - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Steve2444 said:


> I have had this tire inflator for over 15 yrs, car tires, trailer, mowers. I like that it's battery operated as I hate dealing with wires going around any type of vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a nice one is there a warranty on it? Craftsman has a 3 year warranty theres a 20v or 12dc or standard wall triple plug in style air inflator but cost 80$ which is a bit expensive. Really needing a good mobile jumpstarter that one for 200$ is way expensive.
Amazon.com: CRAFTSMAN V20 Inflator, Tool Only (CMCE520B) , Red : Tools & Home Improvement 

I only say that because i already have a craftsman vacuum or car vacuum with a charger and 20v battery.
The stanley fatmax does or doesnt have a warranty that runs for 56$ if only it had a different color?

What do yall think about this one as a mobile tool? Amazon.com: STANLEY FATMAX J7CS Portable Power Station Jump Starter: 700 Peak/350 Instant Amps, 120 PSI Air Compressor, 3.1A USB Ports, Battery Clamps : Automotive


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Justwayne said:


> That looks like a nice one is there a warranty on it? Craftsman has a 3 year warranty theres a 20v or 12dc or standard wall triple plug in style air inflator but cost 80$ which is a bit expensive. Really needing a good mobile jumpstarter that one for 200$ is way expensive.





Justwayne said:


> That looks like a nice one is there a warranty on it? Craftsman has a 3 year warranty theres a 20v or 12dc or standard wall triple plug in style air inflator but cost 80$ which is a bit expensive. Really needing a good mobile jumpstarter that one for 200$ is way expensive.


Walmarts website states one year, of course it can be extended with their "buy an extension plan"


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Campbell-Hausfeld-12V-Rechargeable-Inflator-Power-Supply-CC2300/3992


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

My Walmart jumpstart said it had a 9 Amp-hour battery but when I tested it, it came in a 2 A-h. 
I was never able to jump with it & the compressor soon failed.

The only thing I got for $35 & my labor was two large batt. clips, a 12v, 2Ah battery & a heavy duty 12v switch.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

How about this one as a tire inflator jumpstarter this is a nice one Amazon.com: Cartman 900 Peak Amp 12V Portable Power Station Jump Starter, Car Battery Booster Pack with AC Adapter for Home & DC Adapter for Car, 150PSI Air Compressor, USB Port, Battery Clamps : Automotive I just seen it was a cartman not a craftsman. Really am looking for one that would last 10-15 years.
Hyper Tough DC 12V Heavy-Duty Direct Drive Tire Inflator with Detachable Light, Black - Walmart.com 
Hypertough usually has a 1 year warranty and on this one cant purchase a protection plan i see on checkout
How do they go about the protection plan say if you purchased junk from the get go and received another that failed think they'd refund it or be screwed?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

quatsch said:


> My Walmart jumpstart said it had a 9 Amp-hour battery but when I tested it, it came in a 2 A-h.
> I was never able to jump with it & the compressor soon failed.
> 
> The only thing I got for $35 & my labor was two large batt. clips, a 12v, 2Ah battery & a heavy duty 12v switch.


Which one did you purchase may i ask?
Are you referring to this or the everstart 40$ jumpstarter inflator they sell?
Amazon.com: Cartman 900 Peak Amp 12V Portable Power Station Jump Starter, Car Battery Booster Pack with AC Adapter for Home & DC Adapter for Car, 150PSI Air Compressor, USB Port, Battery Clamps : Automotive Anyone tried this for 90$you can purchase a 4 year protection plan from amazon but it could be a bad one from the start.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Instead of jumping your mower, put it on a trickle charger/maintainer. I have been using this for years now on my mower and my cars.
It usually goes on sale for like 6 bucks.









Automatic Battery Float Charger


Amazing deals on this Automatic Battery Float Charger at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Steve2444 said:


> Instead of jumping your mower, put it on a trickle charger/maintainer. I have been using this for years now on my mower and my cars.
> It usually goes on sale for like 6 bucks.
> 
> 
> ...


How long do you have to let it sit on the mower battery? My lawnmower battery holds charge for a couple weeks but only cut it every couple months. I usually use jumper cables and a car in the driveway.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Justwayne said:


> How long do you have to let it sit on the mower battery? My lawnmower battery holds charge for a couple weeks but only cut it every couple months. I usually use jumper cables and a car in the driveway.


I leave it on my mower battery and my cars all the time I am not using them


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

any idea on this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B094C8KPVJ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1XJDHRBD67EQ9&psc=1


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Probably work for a mower if it is freshly charged. But if has been sitting in your car for 6 months and you need a jump on the side of the road somewhere, you'd better have AAA.



Justwayne said:


> any idea on this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B094C8KPVJ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1XJDHRBD67EQ9&psc=1


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

raylo32 said:


> Probably work for a mower if it is freshly charged. But if has been sitting in your car for 6 months and you need a jump on the side of the road somewhere, you'd better have AAA.


You bet i was over across town my 2007 g6 gas gauge was reading 1/8th of tank no fuel light on when i ran out of gas. I had phoned a family member to come help me or bring gas but the Texas department of transportation Hero program stopped by just in time for emergency road side assistance free of charge. The operater had metal gas tanks on his vehicle and had 2 gallons to get my car going free of charge. Unsure if they help with flat tires but it was a nice gesture. BTW how much is triple A? real nice road side assistance operator.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Justwayne said:


> Which one did you purchase may i ask?
> Are you referring to this or the everstart 40$ jumpstarter inflator they sell?
> Amazon.com: Cartman 900 Peak Amp 12V Portable Power Station Jump Starter, Car Battery Booster Pack with AC Adapter for Home & DC Adapter for Car, 150PSI Air Compressor, USB Port, Battery Clamps : Automotive Anyone tried this for 90$you can purchase a 4 year protection plan from amazon but it could be a bad one from the start.


Don't remember. The "real" ones cost $300.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't know, I was being facetious. The point is you really can't count on those small lead acid based "jump starters" to work on a car or truck when you really need them. The lithium ion ones you definitely CAN count on. They will start anything, and their charges hold for a very long time.



Justwayne said:


> BTW how much is triple A? real nice road side assistance operator.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Any idea which one is lithiumion battery? Most advertise lead acid battery that you can count on for durability?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The one I posted above in a previous message.



Justwayne said:


> Any idea which one is lithiumion battery? Most advertise lead acid battery that you can count on for durability?


----------

